# What rod/reel should be used for shark fishing on a pier?



## Fish_whisperer (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am looking to buy reel and rod for shark fishing. I will be fishing off of the Ventura pier (California) for sharks around 4 or 5 feet, but I also want gear that can handle a bigger shark if the opportunity ever presents itself.

*I am mainly concerned about what model, brand, size and pound of reel I should buy more than anything. I am looking for conventional reels. *(if there is any reason why I should pick up a spinning reel instead, don't hesitate to suggest spinning reels as well)

As for a pole, someone had suggested a length of around 7 feet. Are there any specific rod types, models, poundage, or brands I should be looking at?

If it can be done, I am looking for something under or around 250$$*

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not familiar with sharking in the CA area, but my best recommendation would be to stop by Ventura pier and observe the local fisherman who are targeting sharks. After observing them, I would ask questions about what rigs/bait/reels/rods they are using.

From an east coast standpoint, if you were to hypothetically get a shark setup to target 4 to 5ft sharks with your budget, I would pick up an Ocean Master 12' 6-12 OZ Conventional rod and a Daiwa 30XSHA (Conventional reel). You can pick up a used 30XSHA/SHV for around $70-$85 on the forums. From there, I would proceed to search for an OM 12' 6-12oz which should run around $100-$120 used. You can also pick up a new one from BPS if you are having trouble.

If you were to go spinning, then I would consider picking up a used Shimano Spheros or Saragosa in the 8000 Size. I would still pick up a 12' OM 6-12 OZ in spinning just for budget purposes.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

find an inexpensive stand up rod rated between 20-50lbs, and buy a TLD 20. 30lbs mono, with a 80lbs leader, to your shark rig. 

Might consider a Penn 9/0. fill it with 80-100lbs braid with a 120lbs mono leader, to a fat quick connect. Build your wire shark rig and clip it to the quick connect when youre ready to fish. buy a 40-60 class stand up rod, 6' should do fine. Probably gonna be more than 250, but you'll have fun. overkill for a 4-5 foot shark, but those will get boring. If you've got big sharks that come through there, you will have a blast. Run a float rig off the pier if they allow and chum chum chum.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Here on the cold coast there are two basic set ups..1) heaver 10-12'rated 20-40# with a fairly stout reel daiwa 50,40 slosh .some of the penns 990 320gti ..this rig is for casting chunks of bait and up to 10 oz of weight 2) boat rod rated 30-80# 5-7' with a penn 6/0-9/0 shimano tyrnos etcyou need a lrger capacity reel for this rig cause you will float or yak yer bait out between 400-600yds out.with this rig larger baits like tuna heads can be deployed. In both rigs 60-100# braid filled about 3/4 of spool and top shot with comparable mono is prefered.the braid for length.the mono for stretch and ease of casting.have seen guys catching threshers and leopard s with spinning gear in California on u tube using float rigs that are cast.similar rig we use here for kings and cobia.same heaver set up #1 will work for this rig also.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I recently purchased a Shimano TLDII30A and a Shimano Terez 6'6" for big game. I haven't used it yet, I just got it. I hope it does well. Based on what I read I should be good to go. I will be putting on 80 lb braid with a 9 foot 400 lb leader.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For cali, i would use at max a 4/0 size reel. If your yaking baits, 6/0 w or 9/0 and an 80lb standup rod


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

And for the left coast, there is always the outside chance that something special will show up to your bait.
Guy on SOS landed a Great White.
Tight lines!
pods


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Kellercl said:


> I recently purchased a Shimano TLDII30A and a Shimano Terez 6'6" for big game. I haven't used it yet, I just got it. I hope it does well. Based on what I read I should be good to go. I will be putting on 80 lb braid with a 9 foot 400 lb leader.


Tho it's a good reel I would not recommend a lever drag for land based sharking.it may suit you fine but have seen problems arise when the drag was not set properly.nothing worse then hitting the biggun and watching 100s yds of expensive line peel off in mere seconds and you can't do anything but watch
A


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

$250, rod and reel. i suggest you find a different sport.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I need to work on that, the instructions has a section about how to calibrate the drag properly. I gather once the drag is calibrated properly there shouldn't be an issue. I will be doing both land and boat fishing for big game.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

The instructions tell you to have the strike drag at 10 lbs correct? Or half the strength of full drag? Problem with lever drag is you can't get it all the way into full locked down drag with the calibrations they tell you. Not that it is a problem, but it sure will be when a big shark comes and you can't lock it down any farther. Star drag will.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If i was gonna use a ld for sharking i would get a shimano tiagra 50 and set it at 40lbs strike or a mak 50 and set it at 65lbs strike.......ill stick with my 12/0 for now


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NASCAR said:


> The instructions tell you to have the strike drag at 10 lbs correct? Or half the strength of full drag? Problem with lever drag is you can't get it all the way into full locked down drag with the calibrations they tell you. Not that it is a problem, but it sure will be when a big shark comes and you can't lock it down any farther. Star drag will.


The numbers depend on line strength. With 80 lb braid mine will be calibrated for full drag at 33lb.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

......and a 250# dusky will smoke 33# of drag like scalded cat......


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> ......and a 250# dusky will smoke 33# of drag like scalded cat......


Exactly.......min line on a 50 should be 130 braid topped with 100 mono........dont set strike based off line strength for sharks, better to have more than you need


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Better do some homework during the season. Seen ore than one fellow dragged across the planks by throwing the heat to big biter too quick. Funniest thing you will ever see is the look on ones face strapped to a big reel and being dragged towards the rail.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> ......and a 250# dusky will smoke 33# of drag like scalded cat......


What amazing star drag reel are you using that offers so much more drag?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/archive/index.php/t-67946.html


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Penn 6/0 with smoothies.and its not how good or amazing this drag set up is.its the ability to put max pressure on the fish at any time during the fight.I have been hooked up to couple freight trains that weren't gonna be stopped unless I had Walter Maxwell s setup .so it aint perfect but at least im not hampered by a preset


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> Penn 6/0 with smoothies.and its not how good or amazing this drag set up is.its the ability to put max pressure on the fish at any time during the fight.I have been hooked up to couple freight trains that weren't gonna be stopped unless I had Walter Maxwell s setup .so it aint perfect but at least im not hampered by a preset


So you are talking about the 114H2 with a max drag of 22 lb, correct?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Never measured the drag on eithr one after I installed the upgrades.one is an old metal spool circa1980ish.the other is a 114h from 2000. Both preform well.my point is not to pooh pooh yer reel.I been at this sharkin stuff since around '85 and learned from some of the drunkenest foul mouth all around good sharkers the planks had to offer and if their reel didnt have enough drag they took a pair of channel locks to it till it did.will yer tld do that?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> Never measured the drag on eithr one after I installed the upgrades.one is an old metal spool circa1980ish.the other is a 114h from 2000. Both preform well.my point is not to pooh pooh yer reel.I been at this sharkin stuff since around '85 and learned from some of the drunkenest foul mouth all around good sharkers the planks had to offer and *if their reel didnt have enough drag they took a pair of channel locks to it till it did.will yer tld do that?*


hahahahaha....Nope....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Kellercl said:


> What amazing star drag reel are you using that offers so much more drag?
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/archive/index.php/t-67946.html


Lol my 12/0 with a 7 stack putss out 55lbs......yes i scaled it. Look on alan tanis site at what has been done with senators.....and like abumike said, dont immediatley smoke them unless u wanna learn to water ski or are a body builder


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Lol my 12/0 with a 7 stack putss out 55lbs......yes i scaled it. Look on alan tanis site at what has been done with senators.....and like abumike said, dont immediatley smoke them unless u wanna learn to water ski or are a body builder


Exactly the point. 33 lb is a crap ton of drag. Glad you agree. At 33 lb of drag better use a fighting belt or that rod/reel is going for a swim. I just found it cute that somebody with a max drag of 22 lb was mocking 33 lb. Most people simply don't realize just how much drag 20+ lb actually is.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Not mocking yer set up.the OP asked what to use and I'll steer away from a lever drag for land based sharking 100% of the time.all it takes is you to go from boat to pier and forget to reset or bump the knob in gear and f#! K it up.you goona check yer drag every time? Knock yerself out.I stated that I have never even tested mine in over 20 years of planking and they effortlessly go from 0- full when I need it


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im sure that reel puts out just as much as ur tld, and more reliably and alot smoother. 33lbs aint nothin huge, especially not in a harness. When u start talkin 50+ thats a crap ton


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Stupid me had a 6/0 114h and sold it. Wife paid $74 for it back in the day. Damn good reel. Installed Accurate stainless high speed gear 3.25:1, smoothies mounted on a Kunan Hot rail rod 6.6 rod. Never ever turned star more than finger tight and never sharked fished with either. Tested drag one day in back yard. I pulled down to maybe 23-26 lbs on a 100# spring scale. My wife read the scale while I held rod/reel. No belt, no harness.......felt as if I pulled my stomach guts out!! For people thinking that isn't much drag has no clue. I appreciate the numbers you all are talking about here. Some people need to pull on just 5#'s and then they would know and feel first hand.

I could kick my butt for selling that reel.
RT


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Reelturner said:


> I pulled down to maybe 23-26 lbs on a 100# spring scale. My wife read the scale while I held rod/reel. No belt, no harness.......felt as if I pulled my stomach guts out!! For people thinking that isn't much drag has no clue.


Yep, exactly this. The star vs level drag debate isn't for me. One isn't better than other, just a matter of personal preference, I completely get why some prefer star. My concern was somebody who didn't know better was going to read this thread, grab a reel and lock down 20+ lbs of drag, hook into a large fish and have a very bad day. We owe our readers better than that. 20+ lbs of drag, be prepared when that fish hits, very prepared.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Kellercl said:


> Yep, exactly this. The star vs level drag debate isn't for me. One isn't better than other, just a matter of personal preference, I completely get why some prefer star. My concern was somebody who didn't know better was going to read this thread, grab a reel and lock down 20+ lbs of drag, hook into a large fish and have a very bad day. We owe our readers better than that. 20+ lbs of drag, be prepared when that fish hits, very prepared.


If the debate is not for you then why are you typing? "we owe it to our reader better than that", are you really concerned that someone is going to hook a shark and lock down 20+ lbs of drag and have a bad day? lol, do you think every reader on here is an idiot or something? Hope you dont lose sleep over all these misguided readers.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NASCAR said:


> If the debate is not for you then why are you typing? "we owe it to our reader better than that", are you really concerned that someone is going to hook a shark and lock down 20+ lbs of drag and have a bad day? lol, do you think every reader on here is an idiot or something? Hope you dont lose sleep over all these misguided readers.


Justy trying to help the OP out a bit. He needed information on how to shark fish, just pointing out what not to do. And yes, not everybody realizes how much drag 20+ lbs is. And yes, much like all forums, there are many novices who don't register and still read threads in attempt to gain knowledge. No worries, I sleep like a baby, though I do appreciate the concern.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Let me clarify something....I knew before this thread how much 20 plus # of drag was. I need to specify that I did not target sharks with this reel as I intentionally live baited with it before I scaled down to a tld 25. Yeah it would have been great for that tarpon or shark but the tarpon didn't happen. Did get hooked up to a black tip along with two other anglers on NHP one morning along with Jimmy Hillsman. There was a school of sharks out in front of the pier and I was told that they were BT's. I for myself couldn't tell for sure but got informed quite quick what they were. The other two guys either broke off or came unbuttoned, mine shot the pier and went under it on the north side. I got the drag locked down as quick and best I could the shark didn't slow. Then the shark wrapped a piling and the wire leader or swivel broke. End of it. Jimmy said it was 8-9 ft best he could tell. Now I feel better.

Take a gotcha plugging rod, 10 # test hook gotcha plug to scale, 7ft rod put a 25% breaking strain on the 10# ..that 2 1/2 #s will or at least on mine is "loaded up" and when you have a big spanish on and he wants to go under the pier you want to stop him at the frying pan.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Yep that is why I tested my drag at the house....so I would be prepared. I don't live at the beach and when I get there I want everything ready, no wonders, no guessing. And every fishable day or opportunity is priceless.


----------

